# So, Who wants to see my StormTalon?



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

So today I got myself a StormTalon, with intent to make it look slightly less ridiculous. After a few hours of building and scrabbling around for bits, I present to you, my StormTalon










I realise that it's not perfect, but hopefully it's slightly less eye-watering than the normal configuration :grin:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

MUCH better!

Very much so. Although the Missiles looked fine where they were, yours do not make it look hideous.

+Rep

Alice


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

This is a VAST improvement over the original design. What parts did you use outside of the box? 

Enjoy some rep for this on my behalf too btw!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Fabulous. May have to pick up one of these now.

Midnight


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

The only extra parts were from the Ravenwing sprue I had spare. Both assault cannons, the searchlights, and the Typhoon launcher all came from there.

@Alice, I did consider leaving the missile pods on the side, but I found they're quite large and chunky, which really takes away any sleekness the model has.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice way of building it, especially the placement of the assaultcannons :victory:
That idea certainly calls for rep.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

You have done well my son. Your Conversion -fu is strong this morning.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I now know how I'm building mine, glad I waited and glad I have a Crap Ton of Ravenwing bitz.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I'm honestly flattered that so many people appreciate it


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Lovely work, makes the model look a lot less front heavy and a lot more sleek + rep


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

That's a great conversion. Yours doesn't look like a submarine pod. I like the original just fine, but yours is brilliant.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Good conversion. It's like it was made by a different forge world(Mechanicum planet, not GW subsidiary).


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Archon Dan said:


> Good conversion. It's like it was made by a different forge world(Mechanicum planet, not GW subsidiary).


id prefer if this WAS made by Forge World


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The missiles look a little strange personally, Id have placed them in the recess. Otherwise, very nice.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice kit bash. One change I would probably make would be to put the assault cannons on hardpoints under wings. +Rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet conversion. Way better than the real thing. Looking forward to seeing it painted up.


----------



## kaboot (Jan 4, 2012)

jams said:


> Nice kit bash. One change I would probably make would be to put the assault cannons on hardpoints under wings. +Rep


I agree, i looks soooooo much better than the original. 

The assault cannons would look great under the wings, i would have put the typhoon under the hull, and those missiles at the end of the wing

great job again tho


----------



## darknightdrako (Mar 26, 2010)

I wouldnt mind your stormtalon gunning down my chaos marines. :laugh:


----------



## Rosco151 (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks a damn sight better there! 

The only thing I'll do differently when I (eventually) get round to obtaining one, is to keep the assault cannons in a chin turret. I just like the similarity to the Apache. The Land Speeder assault cannons are a must-have as a replacement, if not the twin-linked set from the Land Raider Crusader / Redeemer sprue. They're just so much smaller and easier to fit in there. That original set is the biggest crime of the kit, way too bulky and looks like someone thought "Crap, the kit's being released in 5 minutes and I TOTALLY forgot to sculpt that part, this'll do...".

For me, the 'wings' on the engine pods have to go as well. I really can't see what they accomplish. My marine air vehicles stay aloft through sheer engine power, and pure stubborn-ness to not fall out of the sky. Probably keep the missile pods / gun pods in the original place, if not mounted on the engine pods.

But yeah, bloody good, any chance of seeing it painted sometime soon?

Edit - Just noticed the illuminator pod under the nose, nice touch!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Impressive my friend... Very impressive.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah I agree, they were aiming for 41st millenium apache but failed. The assault cannons needs to be less bulky and the missile pods (or whatever you choose) need to be mounted slightly back from their original position on wing stubs.

The engines gotta go, I'm not sure of an alternative for this one yet.


----------

